# Having a maltese while working full time. Bad idea?



## DebbyZ

Hello, my name is Debby and I’ve been lurking on this site for awhile.
I have a dilemma and I hope you wonderful ladies may help me with it.
Few years ago I promised my daughter a dog when she turns 9. It seems like in a blink of an eye she is almost 9 and I have to honor my promise. My daughter knows that I always keep my promises so now she is supper exited and can’t wait to get a dog of her own. I had a dog when I was a child, she was wonderful and I’d really like for my daughter to have the same experience. So for the last 6 months I’ve made a tremendous amount of research into different kinds of breeds, dog’s temperament, health, habit, etc. Finally I came across Maltese and the breed seems like everything we were looking for. So after reading obsessively these forums for weeks, I contacted one of the breeders that come recommended here, and wonder of wonders – she even has puppies available. I am ready to take a plunge. But before I made this truly huge decision to add a live creature to our life, I want to be 100% sure. And my main concern is this – I work full time. I do have Fridays off, so it’s only 4 days. And another couple of days per week my daughter comes home from school at 3:30. But let’s be realistic – for a couple of days a week the puppy will be home alone for a long time. What do you think? Is it an insurmountable obstacle?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i work full time from 8-430 mon thru fri , i got dolce at 16 weeks and he is doing wonderful !! it is possible.. i have never once regretted getting a maltese. Im pretty sure you wont either u n ur daughter are going to fall in love.


DebbyZ said:


> Hello, my name is Debby and I’ve been lurking on this site for awhile.
> I have a dilemma and I hope you wonderful ladies may help me with it.
> Few years ago I promised my daughter a dog when she turns 9. It seems like in a blink of an eye she is almost 9 and I have to honor my promise. My daughter knows that I always keep my promises so now she is supper exited and can’t wait to get a dog of her own. I had a dog when I was a child, she was wonderful and I’d really like for my daughter to have the same experience. So for the last 6 months I’ve made a tremendous amount of research into different kinds of breeds, dog’s temperament, health, habit, etc. Finally I came across Maltese and the breed seems like everything we were looking for. So after reading obsessively these forums for weeks, I contacted one of the breeders that come recommended here, and wonder of wonders – she even has puppies available. I am ready to take a plunge. But before I made this truly huge decision to add a live creature to our life, I want to be 100% sure. And my main concern is this – I work full time. I do have Fridays off, so it’s only 4 days. And another couple of days per week my daughter comes home from school at 3:30. But let’s be realistic – for a couple of days a week the puppy will be home alone for a long time. What do you think? Is it an insurmountable obstacle?


----------



## almitra

My ex has 2 Malts and he works 81/2 to 10 hrs daily...no problem. Supporting one's family is very much a priority for the vast majority of people. The little one will adjust--that's what's so great about doggies!


----------



## LJSquishy

I have to praise you for really doing your research before getting a fluff for your family. I think you are doing a great job making sure this is the right decision with your working situation.

To be completely honest, I personally do not think a Maltese is the best breed to be left home alone for most of the day, as they are very social dogs and want to be with their person(s) as much as possible. I'm not saying it can't be done, but it's just not ideal. Potty training would be very difficult, even with potty pads, as puppies usually need the opportunity to go potty every 30 minutes to prevent accidents and if no one is home to supervise that, they won't learn. Maltese are also at high risk for hypoglycemia as a puppy because of their small size, and food must be left out all the time. When no one is home it is hard to monitor whether or not they have eaten enough for the day, etc. Many of our members here on SM have taken a couple of weeks off of work when they first get their puppy to try and get as much of a head start on their training before going back to work. Again, this is only my opinion, and others will have different views on it. I don't think I would leave my dogs for more than 4hrs a day. I also crate my dogs. You would want to use an x-pen if you did get a Maltese so there would be enough room for food, water, bed, and potty pad.


----------



## DebbyZ

Thank you ladies for your responses. I think I’m going to ask the breeder – what does she thinks of this. Btw, what really surprises me is that she did not ask me about my situation herself. Actually she did not ask me much at all L She IS a reputable breeder, with many references to her on this site, and the baby girl’s father is a champion, so I will give her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe she is just very busy.
Lisa, I know – that’s my concerns too. The dogs were breed to be companions, so I wonder – how she will fare alone. Worry…
I do plan to take a week off when we take her, and I already researched X-pans. So I’m definitely getting it, and I’m planning to situate it right next to a huge French door, so she will be able to see the yard, with birds and animals (we have tons of wild life passing our yard). A for the housebreaking – the breeder has told me that the puppy is already litter box/paper trained... (She is about 10 weeks old now) 
So, do I put the deposit? I really should do it today, otherwise I'm afraid I may loose the puppy


----------



## pammy4501

Although Maltese are social animals, it is possible to work and have a well balanced dog. Puppies are a bit of a challange in terms of time. I did take time off when I get each of my dogs to insure a good transition for all. But a week is plenty of time, if you can do it. Just a thought, have you considered a slightly older dog. Perhaps a retiree. But, I will tell you that I have three, work full time and it is fine. Dogs are very adaptable.


----------



## Moxie'smom

You just have to set up some time for training, and that can happen in 3 minute session a few times a day. You also want to walk or tire out your puppy before and after you leave so they will sleep and not get too bored. Are you planning on crate training?


----------



## Ladysmom

DebbyZ said:


> Thank you ladies for your responses. I think I’m going to ask the breeder – what does she thinks of this. Btw, what really surprises me is that she did not ask me about my situation herself. Actually she did not ask me much at all L She IS a reputable breeder, with many references to her on this site, and the baby girl’s father is a champion, so I will give her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe she is just very busy.
> Lisa, I know – that’s my concerns too. The dogs were breed to be companions, so I wonder – how she will fare alone. Worry…
> I do plan to take a week off when we take her, and I already researched X-pans. So I’m definitely getting it, and I’m planning to situate it right next to a huge French door, so she will be able to see the yard, with birds and animals (we have tons of wild life passing our yard). A for the housebreaking – the breeder has told me that the puppy is already litter box/paper trained... (She is about 10 weeks old now)
> So, do I put the deposit? I really should do it today, otherwise I'm afraid I may loose the puppy


How much does the puppy weigh? If she is small, taking a week off isn't going to be enough time. She will need to have someone check on her during the day to make sure she doesn't become hypoglycemic. Can you get a pet sitter for the next few months? Or have the breeder keep her for a little longer?

Maybe the breeder is going to screen you more carefully when she know you really are interested to the point of putting down a deposit. A reputable breeder should ask many questions about your situation including the age of your daughter, vet references, etc.


----------



## Snowbody

I totally applaud all your research. I did the same thing and it took me about 10 months to find my perfect guy, Tyler. This is a big decision and don't feel rushed into anything if possible.
I was going to bring up what Pam did. I was thinking more in terms of an older puppy for someone who is working full time. I got Tyler at 8 months. He was already trained in so many ways that having him adapt to us and our schedule was a no-brainer. He came home as an adorable little puppy but I was past the trying part of puppydom when they're most needy, keep you up in the middle of the night, can be destructive, hypoglycemia issues, etc. I am the mom of a college age student so really wanted an easier time of it and will never regret getting Tyler at that age. He's trained, never chewed up anything, travels by car easliy which he did with his breeder when training for show. It sounds like that might fit into your lifestyle more and believe me - it was totally puppy love and joy. So think about a teenager if you can or a retiree though many want to give a retiree to someone who has a Malt already. 
Also remember there are those amazing rescues that have very recently come to the AMA rescue...lots of them as you can tell my Edie's posts (plenty pets 20). I think some were surrendered by a breeder who was ill. All those puppies and especially their beautiful moms are available or will be. I don't know where you live but it might be worth traveling to them or seeing if one can be transported or checking rescue in your area. Stunning purebreeds are coming into the rescues.


----------



## jan149

*Working full time and new puppy possibility*

Hi,

I researched for quite some time about getting a maltese puppy and work full time as well. The main things I knew I had to considered were the following.

1.Will the dog be crate trained while you are away? If so, a puppy can't hold it for more than 4 hours (depending on age, but at 12 weeks it should be able to); will someone be able to let the dog out during the mid day?

Since I work close to where I live, I decided to always take my lunch break at home to let her out, give her lunch (when she was younger, I fed her 3 times a day to prevent hypoglycemia). Even then, she had plenty of accidents in her crate b/c it was too big (bought a smaller crate and that made things go more smoothly) 

If you plan on keeping her in an x-pen or something like that and having her go on paper and plan on training her to go outside, you might have difficulty with that - I only used pee pads very rarely when she was a puppy for the middle of the night potty cries. 


2. Can you hire a dog walker for mid day walks and socialization? Malteses are definitely very social dogs and crave companionship. 

In my situation, my dog is now at my sister's house during the day (who also lives even closer to my work), along with her two dogs, a bichon and bichon/poodle mix. 

I think the big question is can you meet the puppies needs when she is a puppy? As they get older, they will be able to hold it, but they also need socialization. . just things to consider as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dora's Mom

I think it would be best if you could take some time off work when you first get the puppy, and afterwards for a few months come home during lunch or hire someone to give her a mid-day walk and feeding. When she's old enough to have had all her vaccinations you could try doggy daycare. Dora loooooves daycare.


----------



## DebbyZ

I’m not against the idea of a teenager, it’s just a coincidence the breeder I've contacted had puppies available. To tell you the truth - I'm afraid to get a rescue  Please don't think too badly of me, but I'm just terrified of potential problems that may come with the dog. Since I cannot be sure - why the dog was abandoned, it is possible that the owners have given her up because of behavior or health problems. Please, please don’t judge me, but I will not be able to handle it. That’s why I’m getting ready to part with some really serious amount of cash, so I know that the puppy was breed by a reputable breeder and hopefully is happy and healthy.
A for the housetraining – no, I’m not planning to crate her – precisely because I don’t think it would be fair to her to be contained for long periods of time. I’ll get her the biggest x-pen I could find. One of the reasons I wanted a Maltese is that I can have her litter box trained, so the paper training/ going outside confusion will not be a problem. We of cause will go for walks, but that’s would be for recreation, not practical reasons J
I work close to home, so in the first few months I can come home for lunch to feed her.
OK, wish me luck, I’m going to call the breeder and probably put down the deposit.


----------



## gopotsgo

I would strongly discourage you from this. The horror stories you may have heard from rescues that have behavioral problems often come from exactly this kind of situation. People get a puppy, it is left alone for long periods of time, it is not trained and socialized and then they wonder why the dog is destructive, keeps pooping inside the house and won't mind. It is because they have been bored out of their mind without any kind of stimulation for hours on a daily basis. Nothing ruins the joy of having a puppy faster than stepping on poop, having your favorite things destroyed and having a dog that is barking and creating havoc all the time. Any reputable rescue has their dogs in foster care where their behavior is monitored and they are thoroughly checked out by a vet so any health problems are known and addressed. A rescue's main interest is finding their dog a FOREVER home so they will not just place their dogs with anyone, they screen and disclose carefully, they don't want to risk having a dog returned anymore than you want to have a dog that may need to be returned. Both of my dogs are rescues and both are healthy. My Lily, who we got at 6 months of age, had separation anxiety which she was trained out of. My Nadia, who we got at 6 years of age, has leash fear/aggression which she is making great progress in. BTW, both these problems are also seen in non-rescues.
In my opinion, the only way a situation like this would work is by getting an older dog and being prepared to spend a lot more money by hiring pet sitters to come at least twice while you are at work and/or have the dog in doggy daycare. The possibility of getting TWO dogs so they can keep each other company and play should also be considered but you would still need to involve a pet sitter and/or doggy daycare. Also, as wonderful as your little daughter may be, I am sure you realize that you will be the main caretaker of this new dog. You will be the one who does most of the bathing, grooming, walking (which is a necessity, it socialized the dog, good opportunity for training and bonding and gets them tired), feeding and training, children always seem to forget these little responsibilities. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## k/c mom

I work full time and have had a Maltese in my life since 1990. However, I am dedicated to coming home for lunch every single day, no matter what. If I have meeting then I have a petsitter who will come but that has only happened a few times in all these years. I have a personal rule that I won't leave mine for more than 5 hours maximum.

If you work near your home and can come home for lunch, that would be ideal. However, getting a new puppy is not easy. I recall being sleep deprived for several weeks after I got each of mine. Even when getting Claire at 7 months there was so much stress in making her transition to our home smooth. And then soon thereafter, it was time for her spay ... more to deal with. 

I agree with you about a rescue. Your situation does not sound like the ideal one to take care of a Malt that might need more TLC than a non-rescue.

A Malt (and perhaps most small dogs) ... in my personal experience ... are high maintenance when it comes to their care and meeting their emotional needs. 

I hope it all works out for you whatever you decide.


----------



## DebbyZ

Oh dear... And I was all set to go for it  Gidi, I do appreciate your opinion. That’s exactly what I am afraid of... So now I'm back to having all my doubts... 
Ok, I'm going to call the breeder now and ask for her opinion. If she is fair - she'll be honest with me. I'll report back.


----------



## silverhaven

Puppies are really hard work for sure, and not just as babies, they take a long time to learn house rules, and need almost as much watching and looking after as human babies. I remember when I got my Irish Setter when I was much younger, sitting on the floor crying as it was so hard. 

I personally really think an older puppy would be much better for you. Often breeders hold back dogs that they think may be show potential, then maybe the bite goes a bit off or some other minor thing. The personality habits and look are a bit better established and if you can visit and see how you get along, way better.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I completely understand your concerns because they were the exact same as mine when I was thinking about getting a puppy. In fact, even though I have been a huge dog lover since pretty much my toddler years, I never got one until I felt I had the proper resources (both time and money) to properly care for one. You sound like you've done your research and will do great. 

I also work full time and have a long commute so that was my number one concern when getting a puppy. The first question I always asked any breeder or rescue I spoke with was if they thought my work schedule would be a major problem...for the most part, they said it wasn't ideal but you can work around that if you're dedicated enough. I adopted Bailey from a rescue when he was about five months old and he was PERFECT in every possible way. Absolutely no behavior issues or major health issues. I was home for about a week to help him get adjusted and he settled in really fast. When I went back to work, honestly I would worry about him every single second until I could get back home to him. But he does fine! 

I have the Iris 8-panel puppy pen for Bailey to stay in when I'm away. He has his water, bed, puppy pad and lots of safe toys, and I leave the TV on. I'm living at with my parents right now since I recently wrapped up grad school and moved back home...which actually works out really well for Bailey because between my siblings and parents, he gets lots of attention and walks during the day while I'm at work. 

I do make it a point to spend every single minute I possibly can with Bailey. I come straight home after work and don't leave him after that - if I have to go out, I take him with me (he's not a Malt but he's small). The same goes for weekends - I usually take him out to parks, pet-friendly stores and restaurants, training classes, etc so he gets lots of fun time with me while I am at home. 

So, the moral of this LONG story I just typed out (hehe) is that its OKAY to work and want a dog at the same time...IF you are willing to work hard at making sure your dog is happy and well-adjusted. Dog walkers, day cares, etc like the others have mentioned can help. And you're lucky enough to work close to him so you can come home during lunch breaks, which is awesome. Don't be disheartened...it might not be an ideal situation, but it's not impossible to make it work. One suggestion I do have is getting an older puppy or an adult. Good luck!


----------



## bonsmom

When you come home from work at the end of the day, will you have the energy to take care of your daughter, make dinner, help with homework, throw a load of laundry in, clean the house, pay bills....... and walk your pup, wash her face, brush her out and attend to any other grooming needs? If you do, great! 
I know that when my children were younger, I would not have had the time to take care of a maltese, too. 
I think there is a reason so many of us on the forum have older children, or none at all. These little fluffs take a lot of time and attention. You don't want to be exhausted at the end of the day.
It's great that you are doing your research and plan on talking to the breeder, but only you know how much of you there is to go around!


----------



## k/c mom

bonsmom said:


> When you come home from work at the end of the day, will you have the energy to take care of your daughter, make dinner, help with homework, throw a load of laundry in, clean the house, pay bills....... and walk your pup, wash her face, brush her out and attend to any other grooming needs? If you do, great!
> I know that when my children were younger, I would not have had the time to take care of a maltese, too.
> I think there is a reason so many of us on the forum have older children, or none at all. These little fluffs take a lot of time and attention. You don't want to be exhausted at the end of the day.
> It's great that you are doing your research and plan on talking to the breeder, but only you know how much of you there is to go around!


^ Great points. I do think it can be done but I think it is important to at least realize what is involved. Bottom line .. yes, you are right ... Malts take a lot of time and attention.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I too applaud you for doing your research. All I have to contribute is that Dixie's breeder would not have let us have her if I had worked. She said Maltese should not be left alone for more than 3 hrs. at a time. It's a commitment.


----------



## spookiesmom

When I got Spookie I was still working, with obscene hours. It was a split shift and I could get home during the day for several hours with her. That made feeding and potty issues a lot easier for us. But the evenings were the worst. I'd be too tired to move, she wanted to play. Brush her? Didn't happen as much as needed. Walkies? Mom isn't going out the door.

It was hard on both of us. Yes, we muddled through, but for me I wish I had waited till summer when school was out and I had more time and energy.


----------



## MalteseJane

This is going from one extreme to another. Geez if I could not leave Alex alone for 3 hours I would not even be able to do my food shopping. Come on ladies, a lot of you work full time. If left alone, most dogs sleep. Once housebroken and trained to use pee pads you not even have to put them in an x-pen you can let them have the run of the house. And all they need is food and water. Even without working there will be times when the dog will be by himself during the day. It is a 15 years commitment and you cannot say realistically that you will stay at home 24 hours every day for 15 years. What is more important is that you are aware of how much care is involved in raising a dog. Maltese need more care because of the hair. But then again, you can have them in a puppy cut. If you are aware of how much work house training is and are ready to commit yourself to it, you can go for it. A lot of dogs that end up in rescue is also because the owners were unable to house breake them.


----------



## MalteseJane

One more thing. Maltese are not working dogs. Unless they are overweight they really don't need the walking part. Of course they enjoy it, but it's not a must like with bigger dogs who need their exercise. As for playing, if you are too tired from your work, your 9 years old daughter might have the energy for playing. Because if the doggy slept all day he will be full of energy when you come home.


----------



## DebbyZ

Ladies, did I tell you that you are great? You are. Everyone's response is so kind and thoughtful. Really!! Believe me when I say that I totally understand - what you are saying. 
I know that it’s a lot of work! And I'm sitting here at work, tired as a dog (pan is intended) and trying to imagine if I would have the energy to take care of the dog in addition to my daughter when I come home tonight... Well... The jury is still out on this one. That’s why I did not commit myself with the deposit today when I talked to the breeder.
Who btw said that my working full time should not prevent me from getting a Maltese J 
The thing is - and you ladies are so warm that I feel like sharing some personal facts with you. I think I’m probably going to go with this, will get the puppy. Because otherwise my kid will be really miserable. You see, my older daughter is leaving for boarding school in another country at the end of the August. My kids are extremely close, for my younger one the older one is an idol, the subject of adoration and the best friend. When we told her the Leah is leaving, she cried so heartbrokenly, I just had to comfort her with something. I think a dog will at least partially occupy the huge empty space in her little heart. I did plan to get her a dog anyway, but I'd probably wait for another couple of years. As it is... Yeah... I’ll probably be very tired for a while. And the doggy is going to wear a puppy cut J
Hopefully we all will adjust and thrive. Thank you a lot for your input and of cause I’ll keep you all posted of the further developments.


----------



## mfa

bonsmom said:


> When you come home from work at the end of the day, will you have the energy to take care of your daughter, make dinner, help with homework, throw a load of laundry in, clean the house, pay bills....... and walk your pup, wash her face, brush her out and attend to any other grooming needs? If you do, great!
> I know that when my children were younger, I would not have had the time to take care of a maltese, too.
> *I think there is a reason so many of us on the forum have older children, or none at all. These little fluffs take a lot of time and attention.* You don't want to be exhausted at the end of the day.
> It's great that you are doing your research and plan on talking to the breeder, but only you know how much of you there is to go around!



:goodpost:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I know your daughter will love her new little friend, my granddaughter was almost 10 when her mom got her a dog, I worried because the dog was very small and I wasn't sure how she would do all day without anyone around, I have to share that it was the best gift for my granddaughter, she learned how to be responsible about cleaning up after her puppy and feeding her and the joy she has with her dog is priceless. She has wonderful memories for the rest of her life and will probaly always have a dog. I know your daughter will have many wonderful years with her dog, I wish you the best.
We are retired and only leave our girls alone for no more then 4 or 5 hours, but I'm sure they would be fine if we were longer.


----------



## MaryH

I got my first dog ever 12 years ago next month. He was a rescue, was 14 mos. old when I got him, was sweet, loving, playful, perfectly potty trained, and was used to living with adult companionship 24/7. He came to live with me because someone trusted in me despite the fact that I lived alone, worked full time outside of the home, and had a loooong commute. I hired a petsitter to spend 1/2 hour with him each day, he adjusted and I adjusted. Shortly thereafter, along came the next rescue at 11 wks. old because someone trusted me. Then the next one arrived and the next and here I am 12 years later surrounded by the love of my little ones. I still work full time outside of the home, have more dogs to care for, am 12 yrs. older, but everyone, including me, has learned to adjust. If someone didn't trust that I would live up to this huge commitment I'd still be skiing every weekend and doing trips to Europe and meeting up with friends for dinner a few times a week. Instead, I never ski anymore, my vacations are going to dog shows or caring for a newborn litter of puppies, and I have learned that I love to cook and entertain friends in my home. If someone didn't place their trust in me I never would have seen my dogs earn their CGC titles, never would have trained for and titled in obedience, agility, and conformation. If someone hadn't trusted me I would never have thought about joining with friends to form a Maltese rescue group and I wouldn't have had the opportunity to see the faces of the elderly light up when visiting nursing homes with my certified therapy dogs. And if someone hadn't trusted me I would never have bred a litter of puppies so that I, too, could place my trust in others and see the joy on a working mom's face as she and her 9 yr. old daughter leave my home with their new little bundle of love. I thank God every day that someone trusted me.


----------



## mary-anderson

MaryH said:


> I got my first dog ever 12 years ago next month. He was a rescue, was 14 mos. old when I got him, was sweet, loving, playful, perfectly potty trained, and was used to living with adult companionship 24/7. He came to live with me because someone trusted in me despite the fact that I lived alone, worked full time outside of the home, and had a loooong commute. I hired a petsitter to spend 1/2 hour with him each day, he adjusted and I adjusted. Shortly thereafter, along came the next rescue at 11 wks. old because someone trusted me. Then the next one arrived and the next and here I am 12 years later surrounded by the love of my little ones. I still work full time outside of the home, have more dogs to care for, am 12 yrs. older, but everyone, including me, has learned to adjust. If someone didn't trust that I would live up to this huge commitment I'd still be skiing every weekend and doing trips to Europe and meeting up with friends for dinner a few times a week. Instead, I never ski anymore, my vacations are going to dog shows or caring for a newborn litter of puppies, and I have learned that I love to cook and entertain friends in my home. If someone didn't place their trust in me I never would have seen my dogs earn their CGC titles, never would have trained for and titled in obedience, agility, and conformation. If someone hadn't trusted me I would never have thought about joining with friends to form a Maltese rescue group and I wouldn't have had the opportunity to see the faces of the elderly light up when visiting nursing homes with my certified therapy dogs. And if someone hadn't trusted me I would never have bred a litter of puppies so that I, too, could place my trust in others and see the joy on a working mom's face as she and her 9 yr. old daughter leave my home with their new little bundle of love. I thank God every day that someone trusted me.


:goodpost: Mary you brought tears to my eyes reading that.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i think every puppy is different and while it would not be wise to leave a really young puppy alone long periods , it can definitely be done , when i got dolce my main fear was that ... but i got him at 4 months , he was alomost completely wee wee pad trained n i never crated i did gve him my kitchen as an xpen , he had all his toys , his bed , his wee wee pads, and his food .. i did get him on a fri and i devoted the weekend to him .. he never cried at nite , in fact that surprised me .. , i left at 7 am , and my kids left to school at 8 , the kids were back at 430 and i got back at 53 .. after i got home i made sure to give dolce alot of attention , as well as cooking cleaning helping w hw , etc etc , it is possible .. he is now the sweetest dog in the world , when we r not home he sleeps or plays with his toys and when we r home hes right behind us .. if u really want a puppy and know what it entails and are ready to gove ur love forever then go for it n good luck !


----------



## maggieh

I work full time and have had malts since 1993. I had someone come in mid-day when they were very young and still do a couple of days a week. Mine are potty pad trained so that's not a problem. And, they do doggy day care one day every other week so they can have some play time with other people and dogs.

I get up an hour earlier than I need to so I can play with them and make sure they have "mommy time" before as well as after work. To be honest, on the days that I'm home all day such as vacation or weekends, they act really annoyed and pretty much sleep all day.

It can certainly be done as others have said, provided you think of the puppy and are committed to making sure that it's happy and healthy when you're not home.


----------



## coconuts

I have crazy work hours but I do work at home so that does help. I'm not in the house for like 6 to 7 hours but Coconut goes on a pad. When I first got her she was 14 weeks and she was used to being in an x-pen and going on a pad in there. So that worked out great until she was around 1 1/2 years and she learned how to climb out LOL!! I can now trust her to just run around the house when I'm gone. She was a great puppy though far as never chewed on anything!!!!
But remember they are just like babies , and I forgot this when I first got her because it had been like 10 years since I had a puppy. Well she kept me up most of the night for at least 3 months. I was exhasted every day I thought I was going to die LOL!!! She was one that would cry , scream , whatever for hours if you left her by herself at night and I know alot of you don't agree with this but I gave in and let her sleep with me just so I could sleep. She still sleeps with me and is the best little sleeping buddy ever because she loves to snuggle.
I could go on and on about how glad I am that we have her! I don't know what I would do without her. And I look so forward to getting off work everyday just to see her!


----------



## jmm

I agree with Mary. It absolutely can be done. 
However, as someone who see's a lot of John Q. Public with their new puppies, I would recommend to anyone getting a pup of any breed and working full time to have a petsitter come and spend some time in the middle of the day. The pup needs a meal, playtime, human interaction, etc. Nothing wrong with having someone help out there. 
Also keep in mind things you need to add to your schedule should be socialization outings 3-4 times per week and then puppy class once a week (to be followed by at least 1 session of basic obedience). You might look around locally and figure if that will work into your schedule beforehand.
I find it odd the breeder didn't ask anything about you...


----------

